# Trestle Materials Suggestion



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I know this has been discussed before but can't seem to find anything using the search function. I'm beginning plans to build a trestle that will span about 5 feet and will be in water. I'm looking for ideas of what to use for materials especially the portions in water. My RR is turn of the century - to mid 1930s and mountainy.

I appreciate your ideas or thoughts.

Richard


----------



## rhyman (Apr 19, 2009)

Here's a post from last year about a trestle I built from cedar. This type of construction is circa 1914. Rather than have the center bent sitting in the water, I raised it on beam supported by double bents. link to post


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Redwood or cedar.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Awhile back there was a thread about plastic bents, might have been the gent from Tap plastics. Other folks suggested footings above the water line. 
Prototypes trestles in water were built with round posts vs square timbers. The legs were driven into the ground with steam pile drivers. 

For Search use google or bing then site MyLargeScale and subject; trestles through water (or how you think...) 

John


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My great great grandfather pal'd around with Fredrick Weyerhauser, so I read the book; Logging Railroads of Weyerhauser's Vail-MacDonald Operation. It's a droll read, but I did learn that they would survey for Cedar trees and cut them for trestles. They saved the timber for sales...









John


----------



## Russell Miller (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 20 Jun 2013 10:10 PM 
Awhile back there was a thread about plastic bents, might have been the gent from Tap plastics. Other folks suggested footings above the water line. 
Prototypes trestles in water were built with round posts vs square timbers. The legs were driven into the ground with steam pile drivers. 

For Search use google or bing then site MyLargeScale and subject; trestles through water (or how you think...) 

John 
Here is the link to the thread: http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx
Fiberglass tubes from TAP Plastics
Russ Miller


----------



## rsmproductions (Jan 5, 2008)

I appreciate each of your responses. The links that were suggested were very helpful. The Google suggestion was great and provided quite a few options for research. Now for the planning portion of what I'm going to be doing! 

Richard


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Glad to have helped. 

If you use the cedar pole (tree) method, note that they drove them in upside down. Only trimed off branches and thus they are fatter at the top. 
Jn the pic above they are ready to cut off the tops and move forward. 

John


----------

